
Microsoft redesigns Live.com - procyon
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/07/30/microsoft-redesigns-live-com
======
adduc
As a Google user (gmail, calendar, reader, notebook) taking a look at the new
Live.com frontpage, it looks nice. No scrollbars at all unlike yahoo.com and
the images used seem to belong in the page. Unlike the text they keep adding
to the Google front page, these links seem thought out as to where to place
them and what to keep.

~~~
jrmurad
What's thought out or well-placed about the link I see on the front page?:
"Can you guess today's hottest celeb? Check xRank Celebrity." I can't recall
anything similar on Google's.

